# Saskatchewan guide suggestions



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Any one have a guide recommendation for a Saskatchewan whitetail hunt. This has always been on my bucket list.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I posted this question as well a couple weeks ago with no response. I plan on going in 2021, so I have some time to look. I’ll be hitting up the hunting time expo next month and checking some out. It’s a bucket list destination for me as well.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

A lot of guides out there. some good some not so good from what I have read. I was hoping for someone could make a recommendation from personal experience.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’ve been watching these two on Facebook and they might be worth checking out. They look pretty decent to me. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Don't go with these guys......My neighbor bid on this hunt at a SCI dinner and invited my Dad and his bud in on the hunt this year, even though it was a discounted hunt, the service they received was less than promised. They saw a ton of deer until it got warm and the bait sites shut down (This was not the problem), my Dad and his bud both shot meat bucks after 30+hours on stand while my other 2 friends rode it out for a couple more days only to find out that more hunters were coming in and they had to leave before their hunt was even over, along with a list of other subpar activities and crappy accommodations. SCI has been contacted and they are currently being removed from their recommended outfitter list..

*
Campeau Guiding and Outfitting Ltd. *


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

i have been to makwa River outfitters. 
First class outfit. Been there twice and buddies of mine have been several times.
You can look on there website to see the deer pics.
They hunt a huge area. Each group in gets a new area and a stand that has not been hunted the year you get there. You can request one stand change if you need to. Hardly ever needed.
The last year our group went we had two boone and crocket deer and the rest were very nice.
The hunt is not cheap. As soon as you shoot a deer your stand is taken down until the next year. You go out on 4 wheelers and side by sides each day. Sit in an elevated tree stand enclosed with a camo fabric. Heater in blind. Plenty of deer usually. One year i shot the 37th buck i saw and the other year shot the 14th. I have nothing to do with this place just a great place to go. It was about a 24 hr. drive from the u.p.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

grapestomper said:


> i have been to makwa River outfitters.
> First class outfit. Been there twice and buddies of mine have been several times.
> You can look on there website to see the deer pics.
> They hunt a huge area. Each group in gets a new area and a stand that has not been hunted the year you get there. You can request one stand change if you need to. Hardly ever needed.
> ...


This just might be my next Saskatchewan hunt. They sure look like a good outfit. Another I’ve been keeping an eye on is buck paradise outfitters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tourney180 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've requested information from Makwa outfitters twice and have never received a response so I've started looking elsewhere


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

tourney180 said:


> I've requested information from Makwa outfitters twice and have never received a response so I've started looking elsewhere


Not an excuse but they have so much repeat business they may not have responded.
A hunt is usually two years out if you can get in. The other way to get in is if they have a cancellation, but you need to be ready to go on there schedule then.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

tourney180 said:


> I've requested information from Makwa outfitters twice and have never received a response so I've started looking elsewhere


If you follow them it sure looks like they do well at putting guys in front of big deer. I’ve been on a Saskatchewan hunt where you barely seen a deer let alone a mature buck. Blamed on everything except the outfitters effort. Trust me for the cost and time that’s the last thing you want. It’s worth the extra $$$ to go to a good outfitter. They look like a very good outfit and I’m surprised they haven’t responded. Did you call? There are two things that are a must in my book. The last Saskatchewan hunt I went on I’m betting the guy started baiting just before we got there. It was obvious as we seen hardly any deer and nothing worth talking about. If the outfitter done his job right he would have kept his blinds baited for months. 
So my two musts:
1.) Baited stands for several months. 
2.) Use trail cams with proof of constant activity and dated pictures proving baiting has taken place for months. Pics of mature bucks on camera to hunt. Any good outfit this day in age is using cameras and baiting long before you get there in Saskatchewan. If there not keep looking. There are plenty of lazy outfitters that don’t put forth the effort you expect and don’t produce the kind of deer you expect in Canada. Don’t be one of the guys getting suckered in. For most it’s a once in a lifetime trip. Do the due diligence and spend the extra to get a great outfitter. If you can’t afford it save longer, wait and be patient until you have saved enough. One thing I have learned the hard way about Saskatchewan is if your paying less than $4k your most likely getting a mediocre at best hunt. For a good outfitter figure more in the $5500+ range. To keep the stands baited is pretty important to your success and costs money. My last Saskatchewan hunt I had fun and don’t regret going but the actual hunting part sucked. Not the worst hunt I’ve been on but close. One morning the outfitter put me in a box blind with the wind blowing from me to the bait. Talk about hunting 101.... The guy was nice but obviously clueless. He never even looked at the weather let alone pay attention to the wind. Beautiful scenery, fun camaraderie but not the hunting you expect for Saskatchewan. What I’m saying is do your homework and you aren’t getting the kind of hunt you expect for less than $5k most likely. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is one to look at. Talk about putting your money where your mouth is! If you don’t kill or only kill an 8pt you get $2500 back? That sounds like a guy that takes being an outfitter seriously. I doubt he wants to be giving hunters back $2500!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Otter Creek Outfitters, Ron Lavoie. He has a 150 minimum and they kill a pile of big bucks. Sign up for his newsletter and you’ll see.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a trip planned for 2021 and I am going with Northern Saskatchewan Wilderness Hunts. I have gone with them duck/goose hunting as well as spring black bear. They are top notch there and very family oriented. They operate one of the largest zones in SK and have been around for a long time. I cannot wait for my trip!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> Otter Creek Outfitters, Ron Lavoie. He has a 150 minimum and they kill a pile of big bucks. Sign up for his newsletter and you’ll see.


I checked out there face book page. They kill some outstanding deer and look like a top notch outfit as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> I checked out there face book page. They kill some outstanding deer and look like a top notch outfit as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is actually on there website. I would say there average gross score over the last three years being 160 is impressive and even more impressive is 4 bucks over 200” in his career as an outfitter. So he is averaging a 200” deer every 7 1/2 years. I would say this outfit is top notch. But he is the most expensive whitetail hunt I’ve seen yet. With that said you get what you pay for. Thanks for the info.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

bowhuntordie said:


> I have a trip planned for 2021 and I am going with Northern Saskatchewan Wilderness Hunts. I have gone with them duck/goose hunting as well as spring black bear. They are top notch there and very family oriented. They operate one of the largest zones in SK and have been around for a long time. I cannot wait for my trip!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I killed my biggest buck with Keith when he was running it before his boys took over. 185” plus, 71/2 years old, 19 scorable points, triple drop tines. At that time he ran an excellent operation. I still know of guys from the NWLP hunting with them. Both my buddy and I killed the best buck of the year in 2 of 4 years we hunted and were featured on his Christmas card.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> This is actually on there website. I would say there average gross score over the last three years being 160 is impressive and even more impressive is 4 bucks over 200” in his career as an outfitter. So he is averaging a 200” deer every 7 1/2 years. I would say this outfit is top notch. But he is the most expensive whitetail hunt I’ve seen yet. With that said you get what you pay for. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expensive, but likely the best outfitter up there. If I was to go again, I’d likely go every other year, instead of every year, to have a good shot at a 160”


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> This just might be my next Saskatchewan hunt. They sure look like a good outfit. Another I’ve been keeping an eye on is buck paradise outfitters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Met a guy from NY in Ohio last week and he said he killed a 200” deer with Buck Paradise. Also know of some local TC guys that killed some nice bucks there.


----------



## performance4 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would recommend Hunt N Hook outfitters
I have been there twice and both times it was awesome, great people, good food, Giant Bucks
Check them out https://www.facebook.com/HuntNHookOutfitters


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

performance4 said:


> I would recommend Hunt N Hook outfitters
> I have been there twice and both times it was awesome, great people, good food, Giant Bucks
> Check them out https://www.facebook.com/HuntNHookOutfitters


I think he closed shop a few years ago...


----------



## Bill Z. (Dec 31, 2015)

I personally would recommend Jeff Wright of Wrightway outfitters. I shot my biggest deer ever. He runs a very good operation, I saw on an average of 10 to 15 bucks every day!! He does had a website www.wrightwayoutfitters.com


----------

